# Stacked Dado



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

For an off the shelf blade i think freud does a great job. Well i was at HD the other day and seen that freud makes a stacked dado blade set, so i bought it, but due to being busy at work i haven't had time to use it. My question is- does anyone own one and if so how do you like it?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Garry - The Freud set at HD is the Diablo DD208 IIRC, which is the same as the SD208, and are the same configuration as the 6" versions. These are Freud's entry level 200 series, with 12 tooth outside cutters and 2 tooth inside chippers. 

I had the SD208 for a few years and thought it worked well. I later upgraded to a DeWalt 7670 set that had twice as many teeth, and found that it made smoother cuts with less tearout....it also has a really nice carrying case and excellent shim stock. For $89 plus s/h from Grizzly, I'd consider going with the DW set over the DD208 unless you need it immediately. 

I later upgraded to the Systimatic set, and then again to the Infinity Dadonator, which is outstanding, but the DW does darn well at half the price.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*These!*

The website: http://oshlun.com/stack_dado_sets.html
They also make a 6" which will work for 90% of dados. Order direct from Mike:
http://www.holbren.com/oshlun-8-42t-dado-set-5-8-arbor.html They have 6 tooth chipper and leave little tearout and and flat grooves! OK, OK, I have 2 sets and I like 'em! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks alot for the info guys. My woodworking buddy one street over from me has the oshlon stacked dado set and i thought it done a great job, i was just at HD and seen the Freud and thought it might work for me. Tell you what i'll do, I will run a couple of dado's friday just to see how the ole girl works and let you know the results. I really did like the oshlon though :thumbsup:. Had to edit this reply after looking at Bill's web info in his reply, for twenty bucks less i could have gotten an 8" 42 tooth with 6 tooth chippers ----- %#@**&%@$$&%% stupid me!!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the SD 208. It has served its purpose for me. I will get the Oshlun next time though. The Freud is typical Freud quality. I did bust mine up when I first got it in some hickory knocking some teeth off. I believe in hindsight that was operator error though and the local saw blade shop was able to replace them. It's been very consistent for me since, though the bottoms are not completely flat. I usually sand my dados and rabbets after using this. I got what I could afford at the time and didn't know about the Oshlun then, and I've been happy so far.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

...whoa...double post


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry guys...but I've gotta bust on the "perfectly flat bottom" myth. All the stacked dado sets I know of use beveled teeth on the outside cutters to help minimize tearout (Freud, Forrest, Infinity, Ridge Carbide, Systimatic, Oshlun, CMT, Amana, etc). In order to be of any benefit, the beveled teeth must protrude slightly above the flat teeth of the inside chippers. The protruding beveled teeth leave tiny grooves at the outside of the cut…a trait often called “bat ears”. The better sets tend to stagger some flat teeth in between the beveled teeth to minimize the depth of the bat ears, but they’re there. I know it's a bit of a knitpick, but I see it repeated often enough, that I think some people don't realize. A router bit will provide perfectly flat bottoms, but that method presents a different set of drawbacks....never a free lunch. :thumbdown:

This graphic from “Woodhelp” illustrates the “bat ears” effect and the cause:









Here’s another pic from Forrest’s website that shows the correct orientation of the cutters…it also shows the bat ears left by the beveled teeth:









Here’s another gross example from a cheap Harbor Freight dado set…ignoring the poor linearity across the bottom, you can clearly see the large bat ears in each corner.










.
Back on task.... for those interested, here are a couple of comparison pics of the Oshlun 8" and DeWalt 7670 8" sets that "Lumber Yard" posted over at woodnet.

This is the Oshlun entry side of the Dado: 









This is the Dewalt entry side of the Dado:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Knotscott--Do i understand this correctly, the dewalt doesn't leave batears?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

garryswf said:


> Knotscott--Do i understand this correctly, the dewalt doesn't leave batears?


It does leave them (all the dado stacks I know of do), they're just not very big. It's most visible in the left corner of the pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok here is what i found out about my freud dado set today. I laminated formica to sandply that will be used for my bathroom vanity and let it set for about two hours, while the contact cement was drying i installed the dado an set it for width and depth, then run a couple of test pieces (the test piece had formice on it). There was just a couple of very very very small chips and i blame that on operator error, i'm happy with the results and intend on keeping this dado set. :thumbsup: I will pos a picture asap just so you can see the results.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

wow this sure is a crappy picture but use your imagination. There was a couple of small chips.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

great info from all. just picked up a new Freud D208 for my first dado set. got it for $50 shipped so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Another description of the "bat ears":


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the Dewalt DW7670 and it does a great job. For $90, I don't think you could buy a better set.
The plastic case protects the blades and shims. It comes with a chart to select blades/shims for different width cuts. When I first tried it, the width was perfect!


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

knotscott said:


> .
> Back on task.... for those interested, here are a couple of comparison pics of the Oshlun 8" and DeWalt 7670 8" sets that "Lumber Yard" posted over at woodnet.
> 
> This is the Oshlun entry side of the Dado:
> ...


Just FWIW, I have the Oshlun 6", and the "Bat Ears" it leaves are about the same as that pic for the DeWalt set... Sure they are there, but they are hardly noticable.


----------

